# determining sex



## reddragon (May 27, 2006)

How do you tell male from female on rb piranhas or pirayas?


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

carefully


----------



## toppit (Feb 24, 2004)

LOL


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

alan said:


> carefully










you can also just wait until there gonna breed...the male goes all black.


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

they are not sexually dimorphic, meaning you cannot tell male from female. unless you watch them breed to see which lays the eggs and which fertlizes them.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Trigga said:


> carefully


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

rocker said:


> carefully










you can also just wait until there gonna breed...the male goes all black.
[/quote]
they both turn black
[/quote]
i didnt know that sorry about the bad info man


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

lol dont wrry about it


----------

